# My creature was completed.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My creature was completed.
I am going to assemble another creature.
The Julie does a custom in a white swimsuit.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Outstanding!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Glorious!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Very, VERY, nice!!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Fantastic,my friend....


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:Beautiful work.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

You always do an excellent job!!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent work as always. Love the detail on Julia's top.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful work Yasutoshi.:thumbsup:

I said I wouldn't comment again on this kit until I saw a built up example but having now seen it built up............it still look the same to me.

It still has the lifeless, dubious looking, hanging arms which have no muscle mass where they attach to the upper torso.

On the plus side the woman looks good and the creatures face looks to be a good likeness.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Phenomenal work, Yasutoshi-san! Congratulations!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Another master work!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Beautiful work Yasutoshi.:thumbsup:
> 
> I said I wouldn't comment again on this kit until I saw a built up example but having now seen it built up............it still look the same to me.
> 
> ...


Well as has been said a million times its based on a PHOTO and the actual costume. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just got mine recently, and yours is an inspiration. Marvelous job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Well as has been said a million times its based on a PHOTO and the actual costume. If you don't like it, don't buy it.




Fancy that eh...........based on the actual costume and that photo. I never would have guessed.

You learn something every day!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks PERFECT to me, can't wait to build it. It is next on my listfor the year, along with Iron Man and Black Widow, after I finish my AMT '60's Enterprise!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Her closed eyes. How in the world di you get that effect? Wonderful.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint job Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Fancy that eh...........based on the actual costume and that photo. I never would have guessed.
> 
> You learn something every day!


In fact, Adam "KreatureKid" Dougherty, who sculpted the kit for Moebius, included the zippers on the back of the lower legs in the sculpt. :thumbsup:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

My Gosh, the build and paint job are amazing and make me want to buy, just wonderful, thank you for sharing your excellent work!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> In fact, Adam "KreatureKid" Dougherty, who sculpted the kit for Moebius, included the zippers on the back of the lower legs in the sculpt. :thumbsup:





I know and I'm not sure if I like that too as the Creature was supposed to be a real monster on screen........not a guy in an obvious zip up suit.

I'd have preferred more effort to get the upper arms, shoulder area done correctly than details like that to be honest.

Look at this other Creature sculpt by Adam...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kreaturekid/6429834151/in/photostream/


Much better and he's got the proportions really well in this sculpt.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one!:wave:


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Excellent rendition! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

a super job on your gillman.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

You are a modeling God.


----------

